# Trinity 18 watt 1-12 combo resale value



## bbigsby (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I just bought a Trinity 18 Watt Plexi combo with a 1 x12 Celestion Greenback speaker. I think I might of overpaid due to GAS. What do you thing the going rate would be? The amp is just over 3 years old and were made with, at the time, the Heybouer transformer upgrade.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Trinity didnt have a Plexi 18 w three years ago... just the sIII and TMB. The Plexi and 6V6/el84 came out about two years ago.

As for resale, whatever someone is willing to pay. Trinity amps are very good - and because the name isnt as well know as say Dr Z or others, doesnt detract from the fact they are excellent amps.

One thing - is is a kit build or a Trinity made amp? Trinity cab or other? If its a Trinity cab it will have the Trinity metal nameplate on it. If the amp was built by Trinity, it iwll have a serial # - otherwise it was a kit.

AJC


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Been looking for one of those..or any 18w plexi clone for a while myself...greath find. but how much did you pay?


----------



## bbigsby (Mar 23, 2009)

Well they don't come up for sale too often. I paid $1100 for the combo. I didn't like the greenback with it so I swapped it out for a Vintage 30. The guy had the receipt and he bought it for $1400 cdn tax in directly assembled from Trinity in 2005.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I think you paid a fair price. I built one from the kit and had Trinity make me a 112 cab. All in it probably cost me about $1000 to build it myself. Plus I threw in my own speaker to boot.

Great amp though, isn't it?


----------

